# SUREFIRE M962 Upgrades???



## Turboman7 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello All,

I was wondering if anyone knows of a way to "upgrade" this baby? I tried a search and came up empty. I saw a lot of previous sales, but nothing else.

I don't want to do anything physical to the body. Does anyone make an LED "drop in"? Is there a way to make run off rechargeables? I did some research on the dangers of Li-ons. I want to have something that gives me a good amount of light, but doesn't cost me an "arm and a leg" due to the use of primaries?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice light...have one coming my way as I type! If you don't mind cutting it down to a 2-cell length by removing the front adapter, you can get an LU60 adapter (I believe there's some available on the market place) and a C2/C3 bezel and run a malkoff drop-in in it. You'll get longer runtime with the malkoff drop-in. Then get you some AW RCR-123's. Or a P7 tower to replace the current style lamp and keep the three cell format, although these are more expensive and harder to come by. Do a search on "rechargeable M3"...that's basically what you have, but it's the hand held version of the M962. I'm sure you'll come up with tons of options.


----------



## nzgunnie (Mar 30, 2010)

You can simply run the MN10 on two AW 17500s if you wish to make it rechageable, or look at the lumens factory lamps. Note you can't run the MN11 on two 17500s, this lamp draws too much current for these cells.

If you want to modify the head you could put a nailbender LED module in.

You can of course get the KT-4 kit, this opens up a few interesting although possibly not terribly practical opportunities. With the KT-4 you can run the Lumens factroy 1000 lumen IMR-M6 lamp on 3 IMR 16340s.

A more sensible set up would of course be the KT-4 and a MN15 or EO-M3T from Lumens factory.


----------



## Turboman7 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope you're not planning on using it as a weapon light in which case using rechargeable cells is not a good idea.


----------



## Turboman7 (Mar 31, 2010)

I was actually going to use it as an EDC with some reversible modifications to the body so that I could go back to a weapon light in a cinch. Is there an issue with rechargeable batteries in a "true" weapon light? I'm new to the whole rechargeable Li-ion arena. I've used rechargeable NiCads and NIMH for other electronic items with no issues.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes...r/cs' are fine for the range/air soft, etc., but for a duty/patrol/home defense rifle, it's not worth it to have you batteries crap out...or turn the light on to realize the cells went bad. Quality CR123's are much more reliable than R/C's which become less powerful/unpredictable over time. And then there's the "I forgot to take the R/C out and it's dead...shoula just kept primaries in it"


----------



## ampdude (Mar 31, 2010)

Many lithium ion cells also contain protection circuits that will get beat up under recoil along with the rest of the cell. And the li-ion cells also often have contact points made from harder steel which might also beat up the inside of your light. The primaries are really the way to go in a weapon light.


----------



## Turboman7 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks ampdude. I never thought about those issues. I guess I just thought about the "guilt free lumens". As far as the cells crapping out on you goes, that has happened several times with my camera.


----------

